
Bayangtoys X16: Inexpensive, durable, hackable GPS drone - wolframio
http://dronegarageblog.wordpress.com/2017/11/06/bayangtoys-x16-inexpensive-durable-hackable-gps-drone
======
EdwardMSmith
If you're interested in a quad loaded with open source software right out of
the box, take a look at the Sky Viper v2450 GPS. It runs about $150.

It runs full ardupilot code, has a ublox gps chip, a taoglas gps antenna, and
the video board and transmitter software is open source.

It runs a tiny webserver that allows you to configure any of the ardupilot
variables, and is compatible with most of the ardupilot ground control
software.

[http://sky-viper.com/product/info/V2450GPS-sd](http://sky-
viper.com/product/info/V2450GPS-sd)

[http://ardupilot.org/](http://ardupilot.org/)

[https://github.com/SkyRocketToys](https://github.com/SkyRocketToys)

~~~
StavrosK
Jeez, all that for $150? That's almost for free, the parts alone must cost
more!

Can I connect a custom RX to it so I can use it with my Taranis? Although I
guess I'll have to reconfigure everything in that case...

EDIT: Now I kind of wish there were a version of this drone with just the
body, so I could save money on the radio (as I already have one).

~~~
Ardren
I think it's DSM2/DSMX so you'd need a OrangeRX module for your Taranis

[http://ardupilot.org/dev/docs/skyviper.html](http://ardupilot.org/dev/docs/skyviper.html)

~~~
StavrosK
Oh wow, nice resource, thanks!

~~~
samstave
Also, just as an FYI, check out hovership.com - Steve doll runs that and he
does some interesting things providing 3D printable components and kits, plus
he’s just an awesome dude

~~~
StavrosK
That's interesting, if US-only, thank you!

------
Ardren
There is a surprising amount of open source code in RC multirotors in general,
I've only played around a bit and I've used:

    
    
      Cleanflight[1] & Betaflight[2] flight controller firmware  
      Deviation[3] firmware for Walkera Devo transmitters  
      RX5808 Pro Diversity[4] video receiver firmware
    
      1: https://github.com/cleanflight/cleanflight
      2: https://github.com/betaflight/betaflight
      3: https://github.com/DeviationTX/deviation
      4: https://github.com/sheaivey/rx5808-pro-diversity/

~~~
olex
Don't forget OpenTX, which is a transmitter firmware that overshadows any
expensive as hell top-of-the-line brand RC transmitter by orders of magnitude
in functionality, and runs on various mostly inexpensive hobby-grade hardware.
Also Ardupilot (APM:Copter, APM:Plane, APM:Rover), PX4, and many many others.

~~~
StavrosK
I got a Taranis Q X7 that comes with OpenTX from the factory. I can't believe
how high-quality both the firmware and the companion (cross-platform desktop
app that simulates the entire transmitter) is.

------
yardie
After my last drone flew off never to be seen again I started looking into
open source flight controllers. The open source platform has come a long way.
I consider DJI to be the most advanced at FC firmware. But they intentionally
limit you so much.

My next drones will most likely be a Spark for the interior and an easily
upgradable OSS DIY rig for aerial photography. Running Betaflight or iNav.

~~~
andygates
I'd be interested to hear how the OSS community handle flyaway events. Every
commercial drone has them, but they're tricky to code round being edge cases
where the evidence has, well, flown away.

~~~
mschuster91
> Every commercial drone has them, but they're tricky to code round being edge
> cases where the evidence has, well, flown away.

I wonder, given how ultra small batteries and RF chipsets have become, if this
would be a viable option: take a small battery, flash memory, a GPRS modem, a
GPS receiver and something like the ESP32. Make a black box out of it by
encasing it in epoxy to harden it against impact. Connect it via a data bus to
the drone's main controller. When the power gets cut or the data stream from
the main controller is interrupted or an accelerometer detects a hard landing,
power up the GPS module and have it send the current location via SMS to the
owner, and also use the ESP32's wifi capability to create an access point -
which can then be triangulated using a simple mapper software on your
cellphone that measures wifi strength.

------
1024core
This is why I don't understand why companies lock down their hardware! You're
getting free software enhancements and support; unlock that thing! Why waste
people's time in reverse engineering your crap, when they could be spending
that time building new functionality.

For example, Canon and the whole CHDK thing. Canon makes money from selling
the hardware; so why lock down the software?

~~~
bonestamp2
> why lock down the software?

I work with hardware (not quadcopters) that is limited by software and the
software is locked down, so I can at least tell you the reasons we do it:

1\. Warranty. We know the limits of the hardware and our customers expect us
to warranty that hardware for a reasonable amount of time, so we can't have
consumers pushing the hardware beyond the duration/temperature/speed/etc that
is going to significantly reduce its lifespan. We're not trying to be jerks,
we're just saying here is our warranty and these are the parameters/limits
within which we can offer that warranty.

2\. Hackers. Hobby hackers are cool and most of us that work on these products
are hobby hackers too, so we can appreciate the curiosity, fun and legitimate
utility of modifying the software. But, there is a rising threat of malicious
hackers and many of our customers (and non-customers) expect us to protect
society as a whole from our products being taken over by malicious hackers for
the purpose of harming someone. If nothing else, nobody who makes the products
want to find out their product was used for that from a moral standpoint, not
to mention a liability standpoint.

As for Canon, I'm sure people have tried to return camera bodies they've tried
to hack and have bricked or otherwise damaged and that's not fair to Canon
either.

The right solution would be for the manufacturers to make some of their
software open source so hobbyists could add features and submit official pull
requests that can be vetted by the engineers that are responsible for the
reliability of the product and the safety of the people around it.

That's my two cents on it anyways.

------
paule89
So what exactly was done to the drone and how? As far as i understood the
article lists a few methods which could be used to mod the drone but not what
he really did and how.

Or am I just bad at fast reading a webpage?

------
alexose
Has anyone managed to add automated/wireless charging to an inexpensive drone?
It looks like there are a few commercial solutions out there, but nothing for
less than $500.

~~~
hamandcheese
There’s a micro drone called the Crazyflie which has Arduino-style expansion
decks, and one of those is a Qi wireless charging deck.

[https://www.bitcraze.io/qi-charger-deck/](https://www.bitcraze.io/qi-charger-
deck/)

------
demouser7
I did a similar mod: fly my Phantom 1 with a CC3D board inside. It works
perfectly fine and now i can fly acro mode at insane speeds.

~~~
duckwheat
About to build a flying wing around a cc3d, hoping for similar results.

------
itissid
Its sad that the FAA has rules that don't allow any commercial use of a drone
in populated suburbs. With real time insurance starting to take off. These
rules ought to be revisited, at least for light weight drones < 5 pounds.

------
petre
Why are there no robotic airships available? They'd solve most payload and
airtime issues that drons currently have. Also great for video since they're
not as noisy as a quad and you could also turn off the engine.

~~~
jpm_sd
Airships are mostly disappointing. High drag, so they get thrown around by the
wind - and leaks are a constant problem.

~~~
mschuster91
In addition, size. While a drone can navigate flying in a busy street with all
kinds of overhead wires, the huge size required for an airship would prevent
many usage cases - the thing would simply get entangled in wires.

Airships are the best solution if you need something to stay in a specific
area/position for longer times... something like an emergency cellphone/wifi
BTS after major disaster strikes, but for moving around? Not really.

------
lmaker
Does the X16 stream video?!

~~~
lmaker
answering my own question, apparently, it doesn't support it out of the box:
[https://www.ebay.com/itm/BAYANGTOYS-X16-Brushless-
Altitude-H...](https://www.ebay.com/itm/BAYANGTOYS-X16-Brushless-Altitude-
Hold-2-4G-4CH-6Axis-RC-Quadcopter-
RTF-/142488391393?_trksid=p2385738.m2548.l4275)

next question would be: can we mod it so it does :D ?

------
Bedon292
Looks like the price has raised since the article. Due to popularity maybe?

~~~
xnet
I bought it for £75 this morning where it said the lower price was for 2 more
days. Now it's £95. Must have generated a fair few purchases!

